#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Plotter Mutoh RJ-900c

## Zangel

Πωλείται Plotter Mutoh RJ-900c σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητο με πλάτος εκτύπωσης έως 110εκ προς *1.400 ευρώ*! Τιμή συζητήσιμη!

----------

